# Let me see those Appys!



## RedSonja (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's a few of my new rescue horse Cowboy. It's hard to believe he's 18 and been a stud for 17.5 years of it! He's so well natured though he's never acted stud-ish


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

What about my half appy? Can she join too? :lol:


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

RedSonja~ I think I remember your horse...are you in WA.?
He's very very very pretty.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my [overgrown] POA in all his fine furry glory.  Second pic. is our first show together, he may have been shown as a yearling, but if so he still didn't seem familiar with the environment. He's 8 years old and 15 hands high. He's a wonderful all-around horse, very smart, surefooted, and sensible, but also has that trade marked appytude that comes with such beautiful buns. :lol:


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is my Appy Phar Lap.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

And my old Appy Shadow. She has taught a lot of kids how to ride.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is an appy I used to own his name was flash. He was a bay varnish blanket appaloosa. I miss him he is in Kansas somewhere now


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Molly my Appy cross. Photos in the rough order they where taken.
































































She was in foal in the first two and the last two she was just fat and has lost the weight.
This is her foal from 2011 who I am dead excited to see how he molts out because he had a lot more white one his as a yearling then a foal so hoping he roans out two.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This is my appy mare I had, Nellie. I had her for 10 months before she passed away from cancer (we didn't know she had it).. She saved my life in more than one way.. Hard to believe it's been 6 years since she passed..



































And this is the last photo ever taken of her..


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My appy yearling, Stryder in all his winter fuzzy glory.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is my Appy Dice! He's such a character I love him to death! His nickname my friends have bestowed upon him is wonder pony haha just because he's a goof and he does this look we call the "look of wonder" where he stares at something up in the sky but there's nothing there?? Maybe he sees ghosts =P




















































Sorry for the picture overload haha I'm known for taking/having TONS of pictures. Oooh I have to find the picture of him from the other day with his new tack on he's adorkable! (Intentional misspell...He's my dork and he's adorable)


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to double post by the time I fixed my computer's techinical issues my time to edit was up. 

Here's dorkus in his new headstall (I'm saving the matching breast collar for shows haha)


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my mare Jade Rocket Heartgirl, 14.3hh appaloosa/quarter horse 5 1/2 yo, she's my pride and joy! It's going to be almost 8 months since she's mine and we have come a long way together  I love her to pieces!! <3<3<3


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I was perusing a auction catalogue when i found a really unique little girl! the pic is too small to save and upload, so here is the catalog link, she is lot 9. Gorgeous isnt she?!!!!
http://www.davidcarson.on.ca/file.aspx?id=d4083d87-5582-468a-8fe4-b139c8cfb639


----------



## tcvhorse (Oct 14, 2012)

This is Mercury my first horse.



Gah! First post, can't QUITE figure how to embed.I think I have it now.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Everyone's Appys are so darned cute!! I love how most of them have the same head shape, lovely horses.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Phoenix gets used quite a bit on this forum to show the varnish process. 


































And then we have Chandy. My oldest son's oversized POA.


















And then my whole herd taken yesterday... and yes, those are frozen pumpkins in the pasture with them. :lol:


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is my Kelo. He is a varnish blanket. He is actually starting to white out. And looks more leopard now. These I actually took the other day. 



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

This is Maverick
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/maverick-fav-2-33422.jpg

Happy
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/happy-042-34504.jpg

Red
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/red-32891.jpg

Summer
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/summer-32894.jpg
I just love seeing all the Appy's out there. Thanks guys!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very pretty horses. not many rattails out there !


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

My handsome beast, Chopper. He's a bay with a blanket and varnishing. 




























Yes, he has a rat tail. He HAD a tail, then my cousins gelding and my grandmother's gelding ate it and it never grew back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

kassierae said:


> Yes, he has a rat tail. He HAD a tail, then my cousins gelding and my grandmother's gelding ate it and it never grew back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**chuckle**


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

stevenson said:


> very pretty horses. not many rattails out there !


I agree, most of the horse pictures posted have nice tails  
Although my mare has a rat mane  And to think that as a yearling she had a beautiful thick wavy mane, now she barely has any hair lol just a nice tail XD


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

where to start? 

first, here's Pickles, "Docs Sonata Dream" Halter bred on top, pleasure on the bottom. she picked me. Most amazing mind and attitude I've ever seen. Varnishing out, with all the other appy characteristics, just no spots.

















My BO's gelding, belgian/appy. Amazing trail horse, but too forward for novice riders.









This is Bubbles, registered, foundation bred and sold to the meat buyer. I felt bad for him and pulled him out of the slaughter pen. BO's husband fell in love with him and now he's a fantastic trail horse.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Faceman said:


> **chuckle**


They're such brats. At least I have proof!









This is him as a 3 year old(I think, might be 2..)









And this past summer, age 6. No more tail


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This is our possibly-appy gelding, JW. He was abandoned in some man's field and left there for two years before we came and picked him up. I was under the assumption that he wasn't broke, but once we started training him we realized he was VERY broke, just a bit out of shape. Here he is on his first beach trip. He's only 13.2hh but build like a tank and willing to do anything or go anywhere!










He's a lesson horse right now and seems to love it. Here he is with all of his admirers!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont have any good pictures of mine on the new computer but this is Poco almost 15 yo app who decided he need an all you eat buffet outside his stall so that he could save what was in his hay rack for later.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

My big boy who will be five soon in March.

Love all the Appy photo's!


----------



## burdock87 (Apr 18, 2011)

Smokey, an approximately 3 year old appy stallion (waiting for warmer weather to be gelded...but don't tell him that!)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow a lot of gorgeous appy's here!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is Shadow's rat tail. And she raises it proudly when she walks.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

This is Autumn. Never thought I wanted a appy or a mare, now I can't see not having her








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

This is Salem. He's a 10 y/o thoroughbred/Appy cross. He has lots of spirit. First picture is of him with his summer coat. The second and third is of him with his winter coat.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my mare Angel, she is an appaloosa x akhal teke. She seven years old and I love her to death. I was nine when she was born, I was there when she was born and was with her everyday of her life and even am now so I watched her grow up and she means a lot to me.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My lovely 20yo Appy Gelding Shadow!!! He's actually all white, but he does get black speckles in the summer and fall. His favorite shade is dirt LOL. He's an amazing trail horse, i've had him since he was a colt.


----------



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

These are my two! Sassy is the the buckskin (technically?) one with blanket and roaning (right?), and Blue is the few spot leopard appy. :grin:

Just noticed he looks like he has a ton of spots in the picture.... but that is about all of them.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's "my" appy, Legacy, He's actually my moms but since my horse is there also I do more of the care for them, I've also ridden him more then her lol.



























He's honestly not my favorite horse, he's kind of a jerk :lol: but eh he's not mine so whatever, if he was I would probably sell him, she really needs a horse who is less of a jerk.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's my grannies old man. He's 33 this year. Isn't he cute!!!!!
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

This is my daughter's horse JJ. They are really buds and it is cool to see a horse so attached to its owner. She rides him very well too. He is coming 6 this year and we have had him since he was three. We look for him to really turn it on this year! The first is just him in the pasture and then the last is her riding for me as one of my models in a cowboy photo workshop I was teaching.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry to post something off topic, but I figured that since there was an abundance of appy owners/lovers concentrated here, it was a good place to ask...
My friend has an appy mare who she bred to an arabian stallion and got a very nice little filly out of it. She has no mane or tail just like her dam, but she is well built and very pretty. But all her life she has had a skin problem- it's sensitive and so itchy that she rubs herself a lot, and even sometimes raw. What little she has for a tail, she also rubs off. Sometimes my friend can't even ride her for fear of the tack rubbing on her, it's that sensitive. She has asked her vet about it but to no avail... She's tried to research but doesn't really get anything. She told me a while ago that she found a woman who might know how to help with a certain diet for Stella (the horse), but she didn't tell me the woman's name and I'm pretty sure that she never went through with it. 
Anyway, I was wondering if it was, by any chance, an appy thing? Has anyone ever dealt with something like this? I'm curious to see whether it's from her appy side or just an obscure disorder that could crop up in any breed... Or, heck, I'm curious to hear anything that might shed some light on this, lol.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

soenjer55 said:


> Sorry to post something off topic, but I figured that since there was an abundance of appy owners/lovers concentrated here, it was a good place to ask...
> My friend has an appy mare who she bred to an arabian stallion and got a very nice little filly out of it. She has no mane or tail just like her dam, but she is well built and very pretty. But all her life she has had a skin problem- it's sensitive and so itchy that she rubs herself a lot, and even sometimes raw. What little she has for a tail, she also rubs off. Sometimes my friend can't even ride her for fear of the tack rubbing on her, it's that sensitive. She has asked her vet about it but to no avail... She's tried to research but doesn't really get anything. She told me a while ago that she found a woman who might know how to help with a certain diet for Stella (the horse), but she didn't tell me the woman's name and I'm pretty sure that she never went through with it.
> Anyway, I was wondering if it was, by any chance, an appy thing? Has anyone ever dealt with something like this? I'm curious to see whether it's from her appy side or just an obscure disorder that could crop up in any breed... Or, heck, I'm curious to hear anything that might shed some light on this, lol.


Sounds like it could be some sort of allergy. My appy doesn't have any issues like that. If it is an allergy, that is the tough part as it could be grain, hay, environmental, bug bites. Is it a constant thing or is it worse a certain time of year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> Sounds like it could be some sort of allergy. My appy doesn't have any issues like that. If it is an allergy, that is the tough part as it could be grain, hay, environmental, bug bites. Is it a constant thing or is it worse a certain time of year?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As far as I know, it's constant. I'll ask her and see! Would the vet have not picked up on it if it was just allergies, though?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

soenjer55 said:


> As far as I know, it's constant. I'll ask her and see! Would the vet have not picked up on it if it was just allergies, though?


It really depends on the vet. If it's constant I would look into the horses feed and try eliminating some of the common allergens from her diet to see if there is any improvement. If it was a dog I could give a complete run down all the most common allergens, with horses I don't know many. I believe I've heard soy, maybe make a post in the health section asking about common allergens or if other people think the horses symptoms are allergies or something else. I can't imagine that it's normal and untreatable tho. How old is the horse(if you know) and has it always been this sensitive or did it onset at a certain point in life?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

It could be sweet itch, my gelding gets it very bad in the summer. I have him on AniMed's BugLyte, it's very inexpensive(like $20 or so for a 2.5 lb tub which lasts me 60 days-ish) and keeps him sweet itch free. I've known several appaloosas with it(all of them bay/brown...hmmm). If it's all year round, then it very well could be an allergy.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She was born when I met their family, so she's 7 or 8 now. I believe she was fine as a foal, I'm not sure when it began... I would say between 3-5 was when my friend started noticing it. And, oddly enough, she is a bay... hm. 
I'll talk to my friend and see if we can go in depth with her diet, and give her those supplements- thank you guys so much!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah Chopper's didn't start until he was about 3 I think. I wonder if we're on to something with these bay appies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder... you know what, I think it's time to bring Google into this, ha ha. Maybe Faceman has something to say, too, I believe he bred appaloosas.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

This is Tater (CA Taterbugs Moon). I believe he is 18 now. I sold him a few years ago. He was supposed to be my step-up horse from my perfect little pony. We got him knowing next to nothing about his past except for the fact that he was blind in his left eye from an old injury. The first three or four months I had him, he was awesome! But after that he started bucking anytime I asked for a trot or faster. After putting up with that for a year, I sold him. I believe the same thing happened with him and the lady I sold him to because about a year and a half ago she let me know he was back up for sale. Supposedly he is with some older lady who didn't plan on riding him much. Hopefully things worked out and the two of them are still together! I always keep my eyes out for him on Craigslist just incase... I'd hate for the poor boy to keep bouncing around from home to home forever.

If anyone has seen him recently, I'd love to hear how he is doing!


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

This is Bo. He turned 23 this year! Still looking good. He is ApHC registered but is actually 3/4 QH. And at 16.3h he is a big ol boy. Makes the belgian cross in the picture look like a pony.










This was us about 13 years ago









He was **** near solid as a weanling. I love watching his pattern change









Last one, I promise.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

soenjer55 said:


> I wonder... you know what, I think it's time to bring Google into this, ha ha. Maybe Faceman has something to say, too, I believe he bred appaloosas.


I would be interested in knowing if the horses had any breeding in common. 

Personally it sounds like allergies but you never know.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I would be interested in knowing if the horses had any breeding in common.
> 
> Personally it sounds like allergies but you never know.


I texted her and told her that it might be allergies, and asked whether it was seasonal, etc., but she's a busy college student who apparently has very little time for a childhood friend  I feel neglected! Lol, I'll see if I can find out what her pedigree is. I think her dam might be appy/qh, and her sire is full arabian. I did a (kinda half-hearted) google search and couldn't find anything worthwhile, though. I guess first is eliminating allergies, before I run around accusing breeds and bloodlines of having itchy skin problems... :lol:

And Duren, wow- both your horses are gorgeous!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

soenjer55 said:


> I wonder... you know what, I think it's time to bring Google into this, ha ha. Maybe Faceman has something to say, too, I believe he bred appaloosas.


Yeah, I bred Appys for over 20 years, but never had any problem like that with any of mine. It's probably one of those annoying process of elimination things. The first thing I would check, seeing as you are in Arizona, would be for any type of sand flea or parasite you might have, and then I would look to whatever hay and/or feeds you use. If it is actually some kind of allergy, other than feed and any dewormers or other meds you give, it would be pretty hard to isolate. Appys do tend to have tender skin and can have issue with the sun sometimes, and you have a lot of sun there - could be nothing more than that. Mine actually change their schedule in the summer and mostly stay inside in the shade during the day and graze in the evening and at night. Mine also go swimming a couple of times a day in the summer and get a good coating of mud/dirt/dust on them for protection. Hope you find out what it is...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Yeah, I bred Appys for over 20 years, but never had any problem like that with any of mine. It's probably one of those annoying process of elimination things. The first thing I would check, seeing as you are in Arizona, would be for any type of sand flea or parasite you might have, and then I would look to whatever hay and/or feeds you use. If it is actually some kind of allergy, other than feed and any dewormers or other meds you give, it would be pretty hard to isolate. Appys do tend to have tender skin and can have issue with the sun sometimes, and you have a lot of sun there - could be nothing more than that. Mine actually change their schedule in the summer and mostly stay inside in the shade during the day and graze in the evening and at night. Mine also go swimming a couple of times a day in the summer and get a good coating of mud/dirt/dust on them for protection. Hope you find out what it is...


Thank you! I texted her and she said she was pretty sure that it's sweet itch, and that they dabbled with her diet but nothing seems to work well enough in the summer... she said that it had something to do with the gnat saliva, so monsoon season is when she suffers most. It gets up to 110 regularly and occasionally I've seen it at 120, so it's too hot to try to cover her up with any sort of light weight blanket.
I wish we could let our horses go swimming in the summer, especially my black horse, lol. Spraying her down is a good idea!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a TB who had sweet itch I kept him sprayed down with fly spray regularly and that made him much more comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

The fly spray doesn't help with my gelding. His poor belly would literally be raw and bloody. He had a pink stripe going down his belly all summer until we put him on the bug lyte. Poor boy rubbed his tail head almost bare. Now that I have him on the bug lyte, he's perfectly fine. Still gets bothered by bigger flies though.

The other two were half-siblings, so it very well could have been genetic with them.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My friend appy gelding had to be put on something similar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know if it's the climate or what, but fly spray never seems to work well here. We always use it but it doesn't make a huge difference in terms of how many flies are on the horses, not that I've seen, although I still do it because it makes me feel better and even a small difference is worth it! Hopefully this summer won't be like last year/ the year before, that was horrid. Flies, flies, and more flies, they would just swarm the horses' faces, and there were tons of flies that I didn't see normally, ones that were really vicious. I knew someone who had to send his horse for surgery because a type of fly burrowed into the horse's face.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I had to join in. I love appys and I hope I will get a chance to own one again sometime. Here are a couple I had in the past. First one is Prince

Prince was a horse I got from my Grandpa who had traded him and planned on giving him away to a meat buyer. I took him instead, though he had no training and was basically wild. By the time I sold him (about a year later), he would let anyone touch him, and he saddled up and bridled nicely, though I wasn't allowed to ride him to really break him in cause I was only 13. But, he was a beautiful horse.
























And this is Number Nine. I bought him at an auction a couple years ago. He was so gentle and sweet. You could do anything with this horse, and he was fine with it. The only thing wrong with him was that he had been used as a lead line pony and had no idea what to do by himself. So, no matter how hard I kicked, smacked or anything, there was NO moving this guy forward. After working with him for a couple months and getting no where, I sold him to a man for his little boy as a lead line boy on trails. The boy and Number Nine was a perfect fit from the beginning. Number Nine followed that little boy all over that field and back.  I miss this horse sometimes so much, I just want to call that man and see if I could buy in back! But I know his is in a really good home now.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here she is, my pride and joy, Jade Rocket HeartGirl <3 .. 2013 has started off to be a great year!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Joining in since I am a Appy Lover!! 

This is my old man, Chance.... He was put down in October 2011... I got Chance in 2004 from a rescue centre, he was surrendered to the rescue as his owner was not able to afford him anymore. When I got him in '04 he was 26 years old, skinny, feet had not been done in who knows how long, face all sun burnt and peeled, his ears were raw with bug bites :-(

We rehabilitated Chancey, his previous owner contacted us (threatening to sue us for not telling her we had him???:shock anyways, we found out he is reg'd (don't know his reg'd name though?), he was a Calgary Stampede Clown Horse and a Rocky Mountains Pack Horse, lived a pretty crazy life! When I got him, I rode him english, jumped him, western, barrel racing, pole bending, all of it!! He was amazing. I took him to his first horse shows at the age of 27!! He won 4th and 5th place in Barrels & Pole Bending, then another show and won Champion!!! He was amazing for his age, you would never tell he was that old.... my parents divorced and we had to give him away, to the best home, my best friend!! She had him until he got put down, he was her first horse, and taught her how to care for a horse and how to ride. He was quite a "ham"... had the Appy attitude!!

Rest In Peace Chancey, I love you forever & always and think about you every day 



















Believe it or not... his tail was even WORSE, this was the best I could grow it!! TGF MTG!










Him & Turly, paddock buddies, best friends!!!










Looking all fancy chancey pants!










Jumping... he LOVED jumping!!










Happy Appy!!


----------

